# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επείγον!!!     παραδείσιο  Gouldian Finch  με  πτεροροια

## chrcec

έχω ενα παραδείσιο Gouldian Finch ζευγάρι με ανα παραδείο star finch το Gouldian Finch 'εχει πτερόρροια πρεπει να τα χωρίσω μήπως ;
πριν μια βδομάδα πριν τα άλλαξω κλουβάκι ήταν μια χαρά . βοηθήστε τι να κάνω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γενικα ειναι η εποχη που περνουν πτερροροια τα πουλακια. Οποτε μπορει απλα να ειναι συμπτωση, αλλα γενικα δεν ειναι καλο να εχουμε στο ιδιο κλουβι διαφορετικα ειδη πουλιων. Δεν γνωριζω αν αυτα τα δυο ειδη που εχεις ειναι εστω συμβατα μεταξυ τους. Τα πουλια τα εχεις καιρο? Ειναι μεχρι τωρα υγειη?

----------


## Gardelius

Διάβασε το παρακάτω άρθρο 

*Πτερόρροια*και υπομονή , είναι φυσιολογικό.

----------


## chrcec

Ευχαριστώ Πολύ  για την ενημέρωση *Gardelius*!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrcec

Φίλη μου CaptainChoco είναι συμβατα μεταξυ τους και πολύ αγαπημένα μου τα συστησαν απο το μαγαζι δεν ειναι διαφορετικα παραδεισια και τα δυο το ενα star finsh 
& και το αλλο gkloudian finsh http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi..._Finch_RWD.jpghttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gouldian_Finch

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γνωρίζω τα είδη και παρόλο που είναι και τα δύο παραδείσια, μεταξύ τους είναι άλλο είδος. Όπως και ένα λαμπραντόρ με ένα ροτβάιλερ. Και τα δύο σκυλιά είναι αλλά διαφορετική ράτσα. Δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να στο εξηγήσω  ::  Παρόλα αυτά αφού εσύ λες ότι είναι συμβατά και αγαπημένα, δικά σου είναι εσύ προφανώς ξέρεις τι βλέπεις από τη συμπεριφορά τους  :winky:

----------


## chrcec

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΓΊΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΤΑ ΓΛΟΥΝΤΙΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΡ ΦΙΝΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΣΤΡΩΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΥΛΗΚΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ

----------


## jk21

*Χρηστο ,νομιζω οι οροι συμμετοχης που αποδεχθηκες προσφατα κατα την εγγραφη σου ειναι σαφεις .... 

12. Κανόνες που αφορούν τα μηνύματα:

Ε. Μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Με βάση την παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή γλώσσα οι κεφαλαίοι χαρακτήρες υποδηλώνουν ένταση στη φωνή η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.*

----------


## blackmailer

Υπομονη σε σενα και στα πουλακια σου για την περιοδο της πτεροροιας. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι υπαρχουν διαφορα βιντεο στο ιντερνετ με aviaries τα οποια εχουν ολα τα ειδη των παραδεισιων. Οποτε πολυ πιθανον να τους αρεσει η παρεουλα απο το αλλο εστω και διαφορετικου πουλιου μιας και τα παραδεισια ειναι αρκετα κοινωνικα και τα βρισκεις στη φυση παντα σε μεγαλα σμηνη!

----------


## chrcec

> *Χρήστο ,νομιζω οι οροι συμμετοχης που αποδεχθηκες προσφατα κατα την εγγραφη σου ειναι σαφεις .... 
> 
> 12. Κανόνες που αφορούν τα μηνύματα:
> 
> Ε. Μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Με βάση την παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή γλώσσα οι κεφαλαίοι χαρακτήρες υποδηλώνουν ένταση στη φωνή η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.*


Συγνωμη ειμαι καινουργιος στην σελιδα και μου διεφυγε δεν το εκανα επιτηδες jk21

----------


## chrcec

ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση blackmailer

----------


## chrcec

Έγινε Περδίκι το Γκλούντιαν Φίνσ

----------


## blackmailer

> Έγινε Περδίκι το Γκλούντιαν Φίνσ


Τέλεια!!! πάντα καλά να είναι σου εύχομαι...

----------

